# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsprays:nuttig of gevaarlijk? - Artikel

## Agnes574

Oorsprays hebben geen enkele zin 


Als je de reclame mag geloven, dan gaat niets boven een oorspray voor een goede oorhygiëne en een efficiënte reiniging van de oren. Zon oorspray maakt het oorsmeer namelijk vloeibaar zodat het gemakkelijk verwijderd kan worden. Het zou de huid in de gehoorgang gaaf en gezond houden en voor een goede balans in het milieu van de gehoorgang zorgen. Het zou ook oorstoppen kunnen voorkomen. Een oorpspray is  nog altijd volgens de reclame  een perfect alternatief voor wattenstaafjes. Die kunnen niet alleen het trommelvlies beschadigen, maar hebben vaak het negatieve resultaat het overtollige oorsmeer dieper in de gehoorgang te duwen.
De spray moet twee tot drie keer week in het oor worden verstoven, maar mag ook dagelijks worden gebruikt wanneer veel oorsmeer wordt geproduceerd of door mensen die een hoorstoestel gebruiken. De spray mag gebruikt worden vanaf de leeftijd van drie jaar.
Het hoofdbestanddeel van deze oorsprays is een gewone zoutwateroplossing (Aqua en Maris Sal zoals op het etiket van een van de produkten wordt vermeld, een hypertonische oplossing zoals een ander produkt vermeld). 
Dergelijke oorsprays zijn evenwel overbodig en kunnen zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. Een gezond oor reinigt zichzelf goed. Het gebruik van oorsprays kan leiden tot meer problemen, omdat het de goede balans van het oor verstoort. Produkten die propyleenglycol als bewaarmiddel bevatten, kunnen bij frequent gebruik zelfs aanleiding geven tot contactallergie. 

Oorsmeer of cerumen mag er dan misschien een beetje vies uitzien, het heeft wel degelijk een belangrijke functie. Zo zorgt het dat de dunne huid in de gehoorgang niet uitdroogt en voorkomt het tegelijkertijd dat water het oor indringt. Ook zorgt het smeer voor een zuur milieu in het oor, waardoor bacteriën minder kans krijgen. Bij gebruik van een oorspray mis je de beschermende werking van oorsmeer, en bovendien kan het zout uit de spray in je oor neerslaan en de zuurgraad in je oor veranderen. Dit leidt allemaal tot een verhoogde kans op oorontsteking. Bovendien mag je de sprays niet gebruiken als je een gaatje hebt in je trommelvlies, en dit weet je niet altijd van jezelf.

- Heeft u kortdurend jeuk in uw oor, druk dan op de buitenkant van het driehoekige gedeelte van de oorschelp en masseer.
- Zichtbaar oorsmeer in de oorschelp en de opening van de gehoorgang kunt u verwijderen met een wattenstaafje, waarbij altijd een deel van het wattenpluimpje zichtbaar moet blijven. Op deze manier is het risico het kleinst dat u te diep gaat en zo oorsmeer dieper duwt.
- Gebruik nooit een ballpoint, haarspeld, lucifer, paperclip of tandenstoker. 
- Bij een ophoping van oorsmeer kan de huisarts de oren uitspuiten met water. 



(bron:gezondheid.be)

----------

